# First post about first smoke



## Smokewhenidrink (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello all,

I recently got a Dyna Glo offset smoker from my girl for Christmas. Ever since then ive been sort of obsessed with the topic. This past weekend I decided to give it a few test runs. On Friday after work I lit her up to burn off any unwanted fumes or chemicals that could potentially come with the unit. After work Saturday I decided I would try something light and quick- chicken wings. They turned out pretty good, but could definitely use work. The smoker was running extremely hot at times so a few just went straight up black. I found a recipe on pinterest for jerk wings, and the flavor was outstanding. The second batch was just a bunch of spices, basically an experimental batch. That still needs some tweaking.

Sunday morning I picked up some pork spare ribs , and cut them in half. I found a recipe for a Memphis dry rub online, and had a rib rub I had picked up a few months back I was also eager to try. Both were tasty! I made the BBQ sauce for it myself as well. I went with the 3-2-1 method on the ribs. They were delicious, but I would say a little to over done. I love fall off the bone style, but these were pulling a little to much for my liking. I noticed they were falling off the bone on hour 5 during my unwrapping stage, but since this was my first smoke I was not about to rework the recipe everyone seems to enjoy. I assume this happened because the smoker was steady at 250, sometimes jumping to 270? I was aiming for 220, but was having a difficult time. Still trying to figure that part out.

Anyways I figured I would come out from the shadows and introduce myself. Happy smoking! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 351128
View attachment 351129
View attachment 351126
View attachment 351126
View attachment 351128
View attachment 351129
View attachment 351126
View attachment 351126


Rob


----------



## oddegan (Jan 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Lots of helpful people here that are always glad to do their best to answer any questions. Personally not familiar with your set up but I'm sure someone here will have an answer for your inconsistent temp problem.


----------



## oddegan (Jan 22, 2018)

By the way good looking BBQ there. Keep on learning. It just gets better.


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 22, 2018)

Your wings remind me of my jerky try. Picture an ash tray at the local pub. Don't empty for 3 was walk up grab hand full throw in your mouth and that was the jerky I made. Keep going.


----------



## Smokewhenidrink (Jan 22, 2018)

phathead69 said:


> Your wings remind me of my jerky try. Picture an ash tray at the local pub. Don't empty for 3 was walk up grab hand full throw in your mouth and that was the jerky I made. Keep going.


Haha.. I was thinking the jerk wings might be best grilled and not smoked. Still searching for the best smoke recipe. I suppose that is half the fun!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2018)

Everything looks good from here!
IMHO, the best indicator of if your ribs are done is with a good instant read therm.
It doesn't matter what method you use to get there, but for us 195 IT is very juicy, but not quite FOTB tender.
Check out my rib threads in my signature!
Al


----------



## Smokewhenidrink (Jan 23, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks good from here!
> IMHO, the best indicator of if your ribs are done is with a good instant read therm.
> It doesn't matter what method you use to get there, but for us 195 IT is very juicy, but not quite FOTB tender.
> Check out my rib threads in my signature!
> Al


Hello Al! Very informative posts in the signature. I will be sure to monitor the internal temp next time I try ribs. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Gwanger (Mar 12, 2018)

Smokewhenidrink said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I recently got a Dyna Glo offset smoker from my girl for Christmas. Ever since then ive been sort of obsessed with the topic. This past weekend I decided to give it a few test runs. On Friday after work I lit her up to burn off any unwanted fumes or chemicals that could potentially come with the unit. After work Saturday I decided I would try something light and quick- chicken wings. They turned out pretty good, but could definitely use work. The smoker was running extremely hot at times so a few just went straight up black. I found a recipe on pinterest for jerk wings, and the flavor was outstanding. The second batch was just a bunch of spices, basically an experimental batch. That still needs some tweaking.
> 
> ...


gwanger here, glad to hear from another dyna-glo fan. I am just putting mine together, but I did notice during assembly that where fire box meets the smoking chamber,there were gaps around the two pcs coming together which might be causing air leaks and harder to control temps.It might be just mine if your not getting air infiltration.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome and best of luck! :)

Looks good.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't have a probe thin enough for ribs without getting to close to the bone, so I like to use the bend test to tell when they're done. You Q looks good from here. 

Chris


----------

